# housing Creobroter elongata (flower mantis) suggestions plz



## chrisboy101 (Aug 11, 2007)

thinking about getting a flower mantis but dont have a clue about housing :?


----------



## hibiscusmile (Aug 11, 2007)

I don't know too much other than ... small enclosure this mantis not a big one, I only have one due to fact I fed them yesterday and said to my self, "Self you better seperate those two the one molted and is bigger than the other one" and of course I replied, I'll do it tomorrow"! Humpt! too late...


----------

